# Workday chat



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Morning gents, what are you all up to? Plans for this week's work?

Just finished a nice cup of PG tips. And about to dive into the translation job I'm doing on the annual report for the national platform for disaster risk reduction.
A bit tricky in places, but bread & butter stuff really.

Listening to classical music on Swedish Radio while I work.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

No work for me until the 16th. The whole country is on holiday, pretty much everything is shut down. Been downloading some MP3s from Google.cn, Gang of Four and other late 70s post punk stuff. Thinking what to do for the summer holiday, may travel south to Guangdong and see friends in Guangzhou, Zhuhai, Dongguan and Shenzhen. Oh yes, I regularly talk to friends in UK on Skype. Will have to go to supermarket tomorrow, as freezer is looking rather empty. Get some mutton, dumplings, noodles, potatoes, rice, that sort of thing. 

Thats pretty much it for the moment. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Now there's a coincidence I just listened to the new Gang of Four album on Spotify yesterday, I'm well impressed by it. Then of course I had to dig out some old Gang of Four vinyl from way back when and it's still sounding good after 30 odd years!

How long is the Chinese New Year break then, 2 weeks? 

Mutton, now there's a meat I haven't eaten in donkey's years. I do like a bit of mutton, but the Swedes aren't big on lamb, and mutton, so not easy to find.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Today I am sorting out someone else's tenders as they have made a hash of the issuing procedure. I can think of many more constructive things to do with my time. I have a dentist's appointment on Wednesday to have a tooth drawn - much more fun than sorting out these tenders. Internal Audit is coming at 15:00 to check up on my progress. I think I have cracked it though.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Going to lunch now in the restaurant in our big govt building. Sometimes I bring in my own curries and what have you and eat in one of our agency's staff rooms, but today I fancy a club burger and chips! Yummmeee!!

I feel your pain on that Douglas, mid-December when I got back to work after some leave I had to sort out a pile of purchase orders that hadn't been dealt with properly....aaagghh....I can't go away for even a week without some info officer making a banjax of everything! 

Ooh, now there's a word you don't hear much anymore, banjax, it just cropped up in my head. My Irish dad used to use it often.

Some other very useful words you don't hear enough of anymore: kibosh, inobligatory, hoking (as in "hoking about" e.g. in a cupboard looking for something, my Irish mum used it often, "Seamas what are ya hoking about after in there?")


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Crikey; 
Blimey (I still use quite often); 
Clappers (as in: going like the clappers i.e. a very fast vehicle), Gordon Bennett! (expression of mild shock, when someone passes you in a car going like the clappers);
Nemish (I still use occasionally, but only when talking to Londoners, as very few non-Jews outside London and even fewer in Sweden understand Yiddish. It means a good for nothing, a waste of space, a pain in the neck!) 
Poleaxed (another of my dad's favourites, especially when watching a boxing match or a John Wayne film, when The Duke as he did in every film poleaxed somene with a straight right from the shoulder...no telegraph, bam! Good night Vienna...or the baddy in the black hat)


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

The two Gang of Four albums I downloaded where Entertainment and Solid Gold. You see Google.cn gives away free MP3s here, so I make the most of it. I listen to a lot of Linn Radio high bit-rate streaming. Found another band called The Aliens on Linn Radio, definitely worth a listen, kind of poppy psychedelic synth. 

Mutton is the main staple of Inner Mongolia along with beef, chicken and camel occasionally. When I was in Hangzhou it was mostly duck. In Guangdong one can expect pretty much anything. 

Chinese new year/spring festival is about a month, so we are about half way through. Had main partying on 3rd and 4th. Going round meeting all the parents and grandparents, having much baijiu and Russian vodka. Massive fireworks going off every night, reminds me of Beirut or Bagdad sometimes. 

I've never been to Sweden, will have to come one day. Any cheap Volvos haha?

Hey Douglas I got to go to dentist as well sometime next month, will have to make some enquiries as to which is the best and safest dentist in this city ..eeek.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The irony is that in the country that makes them, Volvos and Volvo parts and sevicing are quite expensive. I drive a Ford.

It's the same kind of irony I suppose as the price of petrol in the UK and Norway, in that the 2 countries producing oil in W. Europe have the highest petrol prices in W. Europe.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a job fair today. Get to play "dress up" rather than lounge about the house. Have a nice olive suite i'll be wearing. When I get home (and likely for the rest of the week), I'll be doing alpha male stuff, like various housecleaning, and house fixing stuff, until the next job/career presents itself.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I push carts for Pathmark but you already know that.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Howard said:


> I push carts for Pathmark


Howard, I have absolutely no idea what that means and I didn't know that either 

Do you mean that you literally corral shopping carts at a supermarket and relocate them for customer use, or what?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> I push carts for Pathmark but you already know that.


In the immortal words of Ferris Bueller "I'm forced to envy your ****** xxxxx." But any work is better than no work. Luckily the Employment Commission (we don't have an Unemployment agency per se) in VA is actually very proactive, so I'm hoping this stretch will be short. My wife is the bread winner, this decade (I was last decade, so it all evens out). I think my one advantage in the work force is that I have no qualms about what I do. I've done everything from admin to "burning shitters in kuwait" and honestly, if they're paying the same, the latter is more fun and less hassle.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Trying to cram two days worth of work into one today...as I will be traveling on business Tuesday-Saturday. At least I'll be fleeing the cold and snow and will be in Florida. The worst part will be getting up early enough tomorrow to make a 6 a.m. flight...and I am NOT a morning person!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Odd week for me. A bit 'banjaxed" in fact. It's all recruitment headaches this week. I'm recruiting for as Service Delivery Manager right now so I'm finishing off the job spec. My Applications Support Manager is due to take maternity leave in 2 months so I need that figured out too - reports to my current SDM, but as he's leaving, I'l taking this on. I'm also trying to reach to people to offer them new roles - I had to recruit two regional mangers - one based in Zambia and the other in Cambodia. On top of that, I'm meeting some big wig from Cisco HQ USA for dinner tomorrow night about becoming a reference site for them. What else? Meeting a guy from Citi to see how we can collaborate using some of their FX tools in the developing world - FX is a very interesting subject when it comes to recouping commission. And, oh yeah, I've a board meeting on Thursday and a meeting with a former Irish President who's setting up a new structure to support her newly constituted charity - I'm providing advice and other resources to get her up and running. 

Other than that, I had red curry for lunch - a decent effort and means I can eat light later as the missus in is College later.

I'm sick of travel so far this year, I've been to London, Geneva and Seattle - got back from there last week. Interesting place is Seattle.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

The auditor just left, between my paperwork, my clerk's coffee and our print shop manageress's fruit loaf - everything was in order. Next job an analysis of spending on communications from September until now, at least it's back in my field.


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm rebuilding an SPP axial propulsion model from scratch today. None too pleased because aside from geometric redesigns (which take a few hours, tops) there was a complete but old model I was supposed to be getting to start from. It's locked on a classified machine which I cannot access and the owner forgot his username and password, and has no way of retrieving them.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

No job so no workday chatter for me.

I haven't had a job since August 2009.

I have an interview tomorrow and have just found out that the expected dress is "business casual", and they specifically say to not overdress for this interview. I own one suit, and then bluejeans and t-shirts. That's it. I can't afford to buy business casual. I'm just going to have to wear my suit without the jacket, I suppose.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> No job so no workday chatter for me.
> 
> I haven't had a job since August 2009.
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow and have just found out that the expected dress is "business casual", and they specifically say to not overdress for this interview. I own one suit, and then bluejeans and t-shirts. That's it. I can't afford to buy business casual. I'm just going to have to wear my suit without the jacket, I suppose.


Slacks & a long sleeve shirt (or polo) will probably get you by.

I really hate the term "business casual" because it just means asking a follow on question as to what they really want


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> Slacks & a long sleeve shirt (or polo) will probably get you by.
> 
> I really hate the term "business casual" because it just means asking a follow on question as to what they really want


They were actually pretty specific about what they want, and it's pretty much dead-on with what you said. But you're missing the point. The point is that I have bluejeans and t-shirts, and I have one suit. _That's it._ Well, not counting volunteer fire department uniforms and duty gear. _I don't own any regular slacks and polos or any kind of pants between jeans and the suit pants, or any kind of shirt between t-shirts and dress-shirts for the suit._ And it really annoys me. I know what I'm going for is just a warehouse job and a suit would be overkill, but man, that's all I got.

So I hope I don't look too weird wearing the suit without the jacket because that's the closest I can get on such short notice.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

LeggeJP1 said:


> I'm rebuilding an SPP axial propulsion model


What will the engine eventually power?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Howard, I have absolutely no idea what that means and I didn't know that either
> 
> Do you mean that you literally corral shopping carts at a supermarket and relocate them for customer use, or what?


I have to collect the shopping carts and bring them back to the store,sometimes these customers leave filthy disgusting garbage in the wagons makes you want to puke.That's the worst part of the task.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Howard said:


> sometimes these customers leave filthy disgusting garbage in the wagons makes you want to puke.That's the worst part of the task.


I wonder why it is (and I've noticed it out in public & in the workplace) that certain people behave like pigs when it isn't their place or their property they are making a mess of. Disgusting. Is Pathmark a chain of supermarkets then like Sainsburys or Safeways?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm still too busy discussing Superbowl antics to get anything done!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm watching the real UFO footage over Jerusalem, that 4th video doesn't offer the question "Is it a UFO?" because it clearly is, this isn't a hoax, UFO's aren't only extraterrestrial. But offers the question "Where does it come from and what is it?" Advanced military vehicle? The angel Gabriel leaving a message? Spaceship? New CIA toy? I'm open to suggestions. The 1st and 2nd witness videos shot from other angles aren't as clear. 




And this video synchs the 1st, 2nd and 4th videos so you see all 3 at the same time https://www.youtube.com//watch?v=Fu4ri2GozIY


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Chinese submarine missile launch??


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Nah, my serious guess is that it's a web campaign for a new Hollywood film or something! Talking of which (alien films in poor areas) has anyone seen District 9, the alien film set in SA?


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> What will the engine eventually power?


It's the solid propulsion for the US Navy's Standard Missile.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

LeggeJP1 said:


> It's the solid propulsion for the US Navy's Standard Missile.


Oops...I didn't ask and you ain't seen me, right?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

No worries.

Lockheed and General Dynamics have subsidiaries nearby, as well as the Old Thiokol labs in Elkton, MD, and NASA in Greenbelt.

Things were really hopping when Aberdeen Proving Grounds was booming away.

But generally speaking, it's hard to swing a government lawyer without hitting a rocket scientist/defense contracter around here!!


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> UFO's aren't only extraterrestrial.


And in fact they usually aren't. As you point out, many people seem to forget this.

If you look up at night and see a bright light moving across the sky, it's a UFO. By definition. It's flying, and you can't identify it, so it's a UFO. Now, the chances of it being extraterrestrial in nature are extremely slim.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> And in fact they usually aren't. As you point out, many people seem to forget this.
> 
> If you look up at night and see a bright light moving across the sky, it's a UFO. By definition. It's flying, and you can't identify it, so it's a UFO. Now, the chances of it being extraterrestrial in nature are extremely slim.


Exactly. And a short while ago, a colleague also read what has been intimated in the comments of one of the clips that this is a Youtube campaign for the new film "Battle:Los Angeles" coming out on March 11. I agree.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

By the way, my glass is empty, whose round is it? Whoever's going up to the bar, get me a Guinness please! :biggrin:

Thirsty work eating these peanuts & watching youtube clips & listneing to Spotify.

Started on a huge new complex job today, a mixed translation & editing job on a book covering extrication of trapped people from cars. Working from the authors' final notes in printed form in the Swedish MS. The orignal English translation (mine) from the first edition, plus the new English translations (mine and another translator's) embedded in the new Swedish text. Plus creating a new English master MS. First time I've ever needed 3 screens for one job. I've got two screen & I'm going to carry on like that.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Exactly. And a short while ago, a colleague also read what has been intimated in the comments of one of the clips that this is a Youtube campaign for the new film "Battle:Los Angeles" coming out on March 11. I agree.


I could be mistaken but I don't believe that's going to be the actual title of the film. See, I was at the theater yesterday and saw a "Battle: Los Angeles" poster right next to a "Battle: Buenos Aires" poster. So "Battle" may very well be part of the title or maybe the whole thing, but I don't think that just one city's name will also be included. I got the impression it was kind of a world-wide thing going on, whatever it was, and they're picking specific cities to show you what's going on in a local way.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Chinese submarine missile launch??


Footage from Hunt for Red October this time?

https://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime...to-pass-off-‘top-gun’-clip-as-military-drill/


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> I could be mistaken but I don't believe that's going to be the actual title of the film. See, I was at the theater yesterday and saw a "Battle: Los Angeles" poster right next to a "Battle: Buenos Aires" poster. So "Battle" may very well be part of the title or maybe the whole thing, but I don't think that just one city's name will also be included. I got the impression it was kind of a world-wide thing going on, whatever it was, and they're picking specific cities to show you what's going on in a local way.


I wasn't 100% sure either, but I've just checked and it is called Battle:Los Angeles.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

VictorRomeo said:


> Footage from Hunt for Red October this time?
> 
> https://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime...to-pass-off-‘top-gun’-clip-as-military-drill/


The most annoying thing about that article was use of the "word" repurposing! You see, when I mean reusing I just write reusing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I wonder why it is (and I've noticed it out in public & in the workplace) that certain people behave like pigs when it isn't their place or their property they are making a mess of. Disgusting. Is Pathmark a chain of supermarkets then like Sainsburys or Safeways?


Yes and just a few months ago some Pathmarks went bankrupt and had to close down business so I was transfered from Garden City Park to Ozone Park in October of last year.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Just finishing up now (18.45 CET) going to cycle home along the cold, ice covered lanes. Going out this evening to a pub in town to meet up with some friends from the Cathedral Choir, who I haven't seen in a while.

A pint in a pub in Sweden, by the way, now costs about £5.50, what's that about 9 bucks?


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

I had that tooth drawn - I was right it was much more pleasant than sorting out the mess made of a batch of tenders the other day.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Well I have a late start today so, first up manually water the vegetable garden, not impressed with my tomatoes not getting as many as I thought I would. Cues are doing well along with the spinach and zucchinis the aubergines are just about ready. So then an hour on the cross country trainer, then breakfast, let core temp go down shower and read paper and then off to the NMA. Then come home and write up report take dog for walk and finish day with take away, attitude from 16 year old son and Ashes to Ashes and if I am lucky I will get to read some of Mr Chartwell before sleep.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> I had that tooth drawn - I was right it was much more pleasant than sorting out the mess made of a batch of tenders the other day.


Maybe you should draw teeth more often then!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ajo said:


> NMA.....and Ashes to Ashes


Nam? What's that then?

And isn't Ashes to Ashes excellent? But I thought Life on Mars was better. Now I think of it, I haven't seen the end of Ashes to Ashes, but I've got it on DVD so I'll have to watch it at some point.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Nam? What's that then?
> 
> And isn't Ashes to Ashes excellent? But I thought Life on Mars was better. Now I think of it, I haven't seen the end of Ashes to Ashes, but I've got it on DVD so I'll have to watch it at some point.


I live in a town full of acronyms NMA = National Museum of Australia, another monument by the lake. And of course the report will take longer than I thought.

Yes I would like to see an Australian version of Life of Mars, the green bans the BLF, the flares, the mo's the original was great. Had high hopes for the American version but, oh well tragic sadly.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I have to go to a clinic later to meet with someone.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Howard said:


> I have to go to a clinic later to meet with someone.


Dammit Boy, I told you to be careful!!


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Back at work, jaw throbbing but we have just had a formal offer accepted for this.

Busy giving grief to my landlords as their contractors have damaged stuff in our flat when fitting a new kitchen and we are not going to be paying for it when we leave.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Nam? What's that then?
> 
> And isn't Ashes to Ashes excellent? But I thought Life on Mars was better. Now I think of it, I haven't seen the end of Ashes to Ashes, but I've got it on DVD so I'll have to watch it at some point.


I loved how it all ended. It wrapped it all up brilliantly. I'll admit to a lump in my throat.... Unlike, Lost - a show that I invested in and ended the same week. Man, I was bummed with that. But, yeah..... A2A, awesome show.

About €4.50 a pint here in an average Dublin city pub these day....


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

How much for a pint out in Crumlin?


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

4.50 euro equals 6.11 oz dollars and a pint of Black Velvet stout at the Wig & Pen micro brewery in Civic cost $7 nice living with a healthy currency.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I wouldn't know. I value my life too much.... 

Maybe 20c or 30c less!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL!!! I've got a load of cousins live in Lucan while we're on the subject of scary neighbourhoods and one who lived in Drumcondra till a year ago!  He's now in rather pleasant pastoral Kent.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The only difference between one degree of difference and no difference is still only one degree of difference. 

But going from 6 to 7 on the Richter scale is considered a doubling of the effect. 
Don't think it is the same as going from 5 to 6 on that scale because it is very very much larger. 

WE must control the societal use of number scales and systems not the other way round.

In other words don't let numbers (or maths generally) fool you! 

Too many people take maths and numbers as Gospel in a way that they never do with the written word.

Numbers/maths must be open to as much scrutiny as words.

An old trick highlights this, I still show this to small children & they love it, because it rocks the boat of maths in a way they're not used to: 

Hold up left hand - count from small finger to thumb from 10
10, 9, 8, 7, 6.
Hold up right hand - count from small finger to thumb from 1
1,2,3,4, 5.

Put hands side by side in front of you
Wag left thumb = 6 
Wag right thumb = 5 

6 + 5 = 11. :icon_smile:

And in that context, just for a bit of fun, who's to say it isn't. We are so brainwashed by numbers & the fact that numbers should not be questioned. 

Yes, they should and can be. Over the last 20 or so years there have been several books by well known mathematicians who have done just that. 

Anyway, that's what I'm sitting here at work thinking about at the moment. :icon_smile:


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

The better half's family moved from the liberties to Crumlin when it was built. Never had a problem there at all, even when I was in a republican neigbours house and told them I used to be a squaddie in the north. they did ask if it was my first visit to Ireland. 

Auntie Chrissie used to bake cakes at christmas for "the old people" she was 82 at the time.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> the liberties to Crumlin when it was built.


LOL!! It's all relative though isn't it. The Liberties to Crumlin was a step up!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> LOL!! It's all relative though isn't it. The Liberties to Crumlin was a step up!


Yeah, my BIL is from Crumlin and I've an Uncle and Aunt in Drimnagh. It's matured a lot now but is still a hub for drug related crime. Remember 'The General'? Crumlin was the hub of his empire. There are still a few killings there every year. Interestingly, the most common migration path for Crumlin was - Liberties => Crumlin/Drimnagh => Tallaght.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep, prior to Drumcondra my cousin Liam was in Drimnagh.

There were 2 films about him. 

The one with Ken Stott (who also played Rankin's detective John Rebus) was called Vicious Circle and was very good I thought, very well acted and brilliantly filmed. Ken Stoot is such a brilliant actor, he also played DCI Red Metcallfe in Messiah, as well as 3 or 4 other coppers earlier on in his career. And of course some other very powerful non-cop roles.My favourite being his evil thiefcathcer Chance in Plunkett & Maclean. 

The other one, simply called The General, with Brendon Gleason was nothing special and in fact portrayed the whole thing and Cahill's life as a bit of a joke really. Not a film that will go to the archives!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

The only good thing about the Gleeson movie was Jon Voight - he played his part well I thought.

Anybody watching or watched Downton Abbey - just finished it last night on bluray with the missuss. very enjoyable show. Not one for period drama but this was really great.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

There's a third one with an american lead Kevin Spacey, basicaly a loose remake of the Ken Stott one, called Ordinary Decent Criminal.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordinary_Decent_Criminal

Petter Mullen and David Hayman in it too, that's a plus.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> An old trick highlights this, I still show this to small children & they love it, because it rocks the boat of maths in a way they're not used to:
> 
> Hold up left hand - count from small finger to thumb from 10
> 10, 9, 8, 7, 6.
> ...


Abbott and Costello did a few scetches that your principle remind me of...


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The most annoying thing about that article was use of the "word" repurposing! You see, when I mean reusing I just write reusing.


_Repurposing_ is a word and, in my opinion, was used in a valid manner in that article. It does not mean the same thing as _reusing_.

_Reusing_ simply means you use something again. _Repurposing_ is more specific. It means you use something again, but this time, for a different purpose. The original purpose of the _Top Gun_ footage was to provide entertainment in a movie. Now if it's being used as a training video or as part of a news story or whatever, that wasn't the original purpose of that footage so it's being used for a different purpose. Thus, _repurposing_ is a perfectly valid word there.

There's nothing wrong with specificity.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I have mono.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I have stereo


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Mono and Stereo are two of my mate's pubs in Glasgow.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The third one's calle Quad isn't it?


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

No go backwards it's the 78

https://www.monocafebar.com/
https://www.stereocafebar.com/
https://www.the78cafebar.com/


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The 78, AKA the big ten inch!!


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

I couldn't tell you, he's not that sort of friend.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Dammit Boy, I told you to be careful!!


It's just an evaluation,that's all.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The 78, AKA the big ten inch!!


Mine's not that big.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> big ten


Big Ten from the late great Judge Dread. He died just a couple of years ago. The best and my favourite comedy reggae artist ever. He started in the 60s, and despite his very bawdy lyrics he was gay.


----------

